# Autosleeper interior spares



## 111616 (Apr 24, 2008)

Good afternoon

i have a couple of queries regarding my autosleeper harmony

1. does anyone know where i may find interior spares (swivel seats/tables are wearing out and looking tatty)

2. how can i mount the speakers? my van needs a new audio set-up and there are no speakers or positions for them in the dash or doors

thanks

kev


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Kev, - Autosleepers at Willersley made my bit for the bed (to make up the big bed, a small table type insert and cushions go in between front seats) they made a really lovely job of this small thing, and it was about £80. Came next day! - They took all measurements over the phone. 

However, I've seen all sorts of bits to make tables on many accessories sites. (chrome fitments and the like). But I bet autosleepers would be bang on. Must take good measurement and a photo though - As some veneer is different colour nowadays.

My bed thing would have cost not far off this price to get all the bits. Nice guy on here posted photo to DIY, but as above, not cost effective.

I look on the Preloved site a lot - also TUI near Doncaster do my habitat and small stuff, and are really caring. Out of interest, where are you, what end of country? - Helena


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

P.S. My speakers are in front doors.


----------

